# Easy Zombie Finger Nails



## CrazedLemming (Oct 18, 2011)

I saw Stuart Bray's wonderful little video about making easy fake nails on youtube and had to try it.

My test nail came out pretty nice even though I should have spent a little more time detailing it better.

I skipped some steps by starting with curved plastic from an empty 1L seltzer bottle instead of flat stock. Colored with Skin Illustrator and stuck on with Pros-aide since that's what I had around.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Looks like a mess.... err.... I mean great!


----------



## Tai95 (Sep 4, 2012)

Wait your nails aren't supposed to look that that all the time?? 

Nice job though


----------



## CrazedLemming (Oct 18, 2011)

Tai95 said:


> Wait your nails aren't supposed to look that that all the time??


It's probably more common among the creative bunch on this site. Getting a little grime build up around the nails seems to be inevitable while making fun stuff.

And I forgot to include a link to Mr. Bray's video. I love watching this guy work.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

I think that's a cool eww factor! Looks pretty good CL!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

LOL Love it!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Ewww, gross!

It might be fun to put on a full set and then stop by a beauty salon to ask for a manicure:jol:


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Excellent! I love it!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

http://learnprostheticmakeup.com/index.htm

here is the link to Mr Bray's blog.


----------



## BruGaleen (Aug 19, 2012)

I just tried this with my zombie prop, it looks amazing!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Would not want to shake hands with something with nails like that, so that means great job!


----------



## theundeadofnight (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks CrazedLemming for the link to Stuart Bray's tutorial . Your thumbnail transformation is excellent .

Looks like my Walmart zombie will be making a trip to the salon .


----------



## sparky (Dec 7, 2006)

Thanks for posting the pics, looks good .That vid is nice and easy to understand... have a few nails to work on for the weekend....


----------

